# Indian PCC From Outside India



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*PCC India - Applied overseas through Indian Embassy*

Hi All,

Can anyone please share their experience of applying for PCC from overseas vide Indian Embassy?

How long does it take and during this period do they keep the Indian passport also with them?

Any inputs in this regard will be really helpful.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Any inputs guys?

Cheers...


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, i have applied here in UAE and the process was very simple. First you need to obtain local police clearance certificate, i have gone to a police station in Sharjah, they have charged me AED 54/person and given PCC immediately after checking with Immigration Systems.

Once local pcc is recieved i have taken an appointment with BLS International in Sharjah service provider for Indian Embassy, there you need to fill a form before 12PM every day and pay about AED 125/person and handover passport.

After 2 days i have received my passport along with Indian PCC to my postal address delivered through EMPOST.

Happy applying...

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jaffarms said:


> Hi, i have applied here in UAE and the process was very simple. First you need to obtain local police clearance certificate, i have gone to a police station in Sharjah, they have charged me AED 54/person and given PCC immediately after checking with Immigration Systems.
> 
> Once local pcc is recieved i have taken an appointment with BLS International in Sharjah service provider for Indian Embassy, there you need to fill a form before 12PM every day and pay about AED 125/person and handover passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaffar. From your post, i could see Local country PCC is mandatory before applying with Indian Embassy is it?

I am trying to load the PCC upfront while filing the 176. Do we need to get the PCC request letter / intimation from the CO before we ask for the PCC?

Or Quoting other country immigration as the purpose, we can raise the request with the local country PCC?

Please clarify.


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, i did front loaded my PCC, if you look at the timelines CO got allocated after that. I have done my medicals after request from CO and i have managed to get it filled Online by paying AED 25 extra per person to the doctor. Usual medical fees is AED 650 per person. 

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jaffarms said:


> Hi, i did front loaded my PCC, if you look at the timelines CO got allocated after that. I have done my medicals after request from CO and i have managed to get it filled Online by paying AED 25 extra per person to the doctor. Usual medical fees is AED 650 per person.
> 
> Cheers
> Jaffar


Okay, Thank You. Let me check here and then will reach out to you for any advise / help.

Thanks.


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Just buzz me up via PM, will be able to help you out...

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## fslkhan (Dec 18, 2011)

*PCC from Sharjah*



jaffarms said:


> Hi, i have applied here in UAE and the process was very simple. First you need to obtain local police clearance certificate, i have gone to a police station in Sharjah, they have charged me AED 54/person and given PCC immediately after checking with Immigration Systems.
> 
> Once local pcc is recieved i have taken an appointment with BLS International in Sharjah service provider for Indian Embassy, there you need to fill a form before 12PM every day and pay about AED 125/person and handover passport.
> 
> ...


hi Jaffar,
Could you please share the location or which police department in Sharjah to apply for PCC.

Thanks,
Faisal


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Okay, Thank You. Let me check here and then will reach out to you for any advise / help.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi maddy,

with lots of hopes to see a reply from you 

its a mere coincidence that exactly after an year, im facing the same problem, Im in US with an invitation to apply for 189 visa. Im afraid to apply because im not sure if i would be able to get the PCC and medicals done when im in US.

My invitation is valid for 2 months, so want to get those done before i apply for visa paying 3k AUD.

if yours was done successfully could you explain me the process and ur experience... if possible mail me at sainath.ec at gmail or share ur mail id.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

*Indian PCC at Sydney - Spouse name Issue*

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to reaffirm my understanding : 

I am based out of sydney and want to apply PCC(INDIA) for me and my family from sydney : 

1) My passport doesnt have my spouse name (Made in 2005 when I was unmarried)
2) Spouse passport has my name(Made in 2011)
3) Son's passport has both out names(made in 2011)
4) We have registered marriage certificate with us right now

Now , do I need to get new passport issued for myself with spouse name added/endorsed in it to apply for my PCC or would my spouse passport and marriage certificate would suffice.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just wanted to reaffirm my understanding :
> 
> ...


Just to be on safer side, I suggest you get your spouse name added in your passport. Sooner or later you got to do it, then why not do it now.

Also when you add your Spouse Name in the passport, they DO NOT issue you a new passport, they just put a Stamp in your passport, stating that .... "Spouse name on last page should be read as ...... " something like that .....

Source: My own experience, I got my spouse name added in my passport in 2007.

Hope it helps ...


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Paul,

Not sure what you mentioned is possible now. It used to be called as endorsement , now I heard they only issue new passport. In that case dont know what would be the repercussions as I had filed 189 on my old passport.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

You are right. Now they issue new passport if you want to add spouse name in your passport that takes weeks. You don't need your spouse s name on you passport to get PCC. Your wife has it on hers that's more than enough. 
So yeah go ahead
Hope that helps


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Jan7,

I understand it would be easy for my spouse to get PCC for her as she has my name on her passport , what I dont understand is that would it be possible for me to get PCC without her name on my passport.

I presume we both need to apply separately (in 2 diff applications) for PCC from sydney. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Not sure what you mentioned is possible now. It used to be called as endorsement , now I heard they only issue new passport. In that case dont know what would be the repercussions as I had filed 189 on my old passport.


Check this out .... Frequently Asked Questions

See Q#: 8

I am not sure why will they issue you a new passport when a simple stamp (endorsement) will solve the purpose. They may have changed the procedures though.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's what I mean, I won't be a problem if you don't have your spouse s name as long as you Hav documents to support your marriage. Anyways as per the requirements only one of you need to have others name in passport as far as I know. So that should not be a problem.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Apologies for re wording my issue. I read here in one of the threads that when I apply for my PCC at Indian Embassy in sydney , they would require me to fill form where I have to specify my spouse name , in case of its absence they would not perform my PCC. 

In my wife's case it should not be any issue.

My understanding may be wrong though.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

varunynr said:


> when I apply for my PCC at Indian Embassy in sydney , they would require me to fill form where I have to specify my spouse name , in case of its absence they would not perform my PCC.


This problem is more likely to arise in ladies case. As wordings change after marriage from d/o to w/o.

There is a post somewhere which talks about problem created by passport office of Gujrat to give PCC for spouse. You may google this to catch some more details.

By my memory, getting PCC for wife was a problem, as spouse name was not there in both passports.

Finally it was resolved as wife applying pcc as daughter <quoting her father' name> instead of wife of <husband's name>. This was done as couple didnt had time for reissue of passport.

Since in same thread, others told that this problem was restricted to gujrat & not other passport offices, it seems there is no general rule on this : That PCC can not be issued unless spouse name is endorsed or entered in the passport.

So whatever rule sydney office is telling is for their convenience. But its upto them not to bend.


----------



## jan7 (Mar 22, 2011)

varunynr said:


> Apologies for re wording my issue. I read here in one of the threads that when I apply for my PCC at Indian Embassy in sydney , they would require me to fill form where I have to specify my spouse name , in case of its absence they would not perform my PCC.
> 
> In my wife's case it should not be any issue.
> 
> My understanding may be wrong though.


I don't think there would be any such problem. Yes you will have to specify spouse s name but you don't need her name in your passport. You can attach your marriage certificate.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

jan7 said:


> Yes you will have to specify spouse s name but you don't need her name in your passport. You can attach your marriage certificate.


I agree with Jan 7:
You will not be concealing the marriage & declaring it in the forms wherever asked.

To support the marriage you have - Marriage certificate which holds good for indian govt. Your name on wife's passport (mentioned as her spouse) is additional support but even if it was not there, marriage certificate is conclusive.

But just for sake of curiosity, what is the purpose of PCC in your case ?
If you getting PCC for reissue of your passport then not having spouse name in old passport is not material & they will cooperate because in new passport application you are mentioning the spouse name to be included in renewed passport. You can meet someone higher to crack this "egg or chicken first" story. 

But if you taking PCC for some other purpose, and have intention to not add spouse name on your passport, the offficer may not co-operate.

All the best


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

The purpose of PCC in my case is 189 Visa application. Aus Govt has no limitation imposed to include spouse name in passport as long as a valid marr certificate is present. Its the Indian Embassy in Sydney which I presume may require that.

Regds

Varun


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The purpose of PCC in my case is 189 Visa application. Aus Govt has no limitation imposed to include spouse name in passport as long as a valid marr certificate is present. Its the Indian Embassy in Sydney which I presume may require that.
> 
> ...


As a couple neither of us have each others names on our passports. As per new rules, I can confirm that a new passport will have to be issued if you want to opt for this linkage. To avoid this, we applied separately. My wife got the PCC instantly and I had to withdraw my appln as they said it would take 10 days (my passport was issued in Dubai). So I will do it from here in the next few weeks. In short, if you want to avoid the delay and hassle, apply separately but yeah, this linkage will come up again at some point or the other..no escaping it


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

I would apply my wife's PCC with my name included (As it has my name) rightaway in SYdney. For my PCC I think I have to ask Sydney embassy folks . If its unavoidable then I anyways I would reapply my new passport from here with my spouse name in it.

The wait get longer.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

varunynr said:


> I would apply my wife's PCC with my name included (As it has my name) rightaway in SYdney. For my PCC I think I have to ask Sydney embassy folks . If its unavoidable then I anyways I would reapply my new passport from here with my spouse name in it.
> 
> The wait get longer.
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,
I am in a similar situation. What did you finally do?


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I have lodged the application and I have visited to PSK for PCC but they need CO letter for this (Rajkot PSK). so waiting for CO to assign. I have received PCC letter from police office but just now waiting for stamping on passport for PSK,

But there is some travel plan also going on in my company For Australia on work permit visa. Before CO assign if i'll move to Australia on work permit visa then how can I process my PCC in India ?

Can I apply my India PCC from Australia?


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup. It's quite easy. You need to go and lodge it via this site:
IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

c1phertxt said:


> Yup. It's quite easy. You need to go and lodge it via this site:
> IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


Hey c1phertxt,

thanks a lot..


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

kemee said:


> Hey c1phertxt,
> 
> thanks a lot..


No worries mate!


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Guys !!!!

Any help on getting Indian PCC from UK ?

As i am in UK for almost 2 years now, i need to get one PCC from UK and one from India as well. How can i get the PCC for India from UK ? Or i need to get that from India ?

Appreciate any help on this...


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.

So I would like to have an experts opinion in these circumtances whats the best to get the PCC issued ASAP.My questions would be -

Shall I apply for a PCC for Both of us from Australia ?
PCC checklist mentions that they require Original passports of Indian Nationals.Does anyone know how long they keep the passports for or a certified copy of passport will do ? Reason for asking this is because I've plans too to travel to India in next 7 days and not comfortable in handing over the passport to them.
My Wife can travel back to OZ before the intended date but I'd like to know if there are any other options so to keep the things as they are?
Or shall we consider applying it from India only as I'll be In india in next 7 days and me & my wife both will be there until Mid of April? Generally how long does it take to get the pCC issued if applying from India ?


Appreciate a quick reply to this !!


Cheers/Samar


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.

So I would like to have an experts opinion in these circumtances whats the best to get the PCC issued ASAP.My questions would be -

Shall I apply for a PCC for Both of us from Australia ?
PCC checklist mentions that they require Original passports of Indian Nationals.Does anyone know how long they keep the passports for or a certified copy of passport will do ? Reason for asking this is because I've plans too to travel to India in next 7 days and not comfortable in handing over the passport to them.
My Wife can travel back to OZ before the intended date but I'd like to know if there are any other options so to keep the things as they are?
Or shall we consider applying it from India only as I'll be In india in next 7 days and me & my wife both will be there until Mid of April? Generally how long does it take to get the pCC issued if applying from India ?


Appreciate a quick reply to this !!


Cheers/Samar


----------



## vovon (Jan 5, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please share their experience of applying for PCC from overseas vide Indian Embassy?
> 
> ...


I applied to Indian embassy in singapore and got the certificate in 4 days without any problems.
VOVON


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Samarr said:


> All,
> 
> I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.
> 
> ...


hi samar
its a small problem, if u r coming to india just apply for both PCC In india only via RPO. i have seen people who got it within 3 days too, depending on how old is ur passport. a broker can help too if both are physically present in india.
gud luck..


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks nagasainath 

Do they keep the originals with them or is it need at the time of putting up an application ?
Also can you advise if any RPO is fine or if it has to be where the passport has been issued from ? 

Thanks/Sushil


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Samarr said:


> Thanks nagasainath
> 
> Do they keep the originals with them or is it need at the time of putting up an application ?
> Also can you advise if any RPO is fine or if it has to be where the passport has been issued from ?
> ...


AFAIK, the process would be really smooth if the address in ur passport is same as the one while u apply for PCC, if not it might be a little complex.
and the RPO would be under whose jurisdiction the address in the application comes.

whatsoever, if u contact a broker, PCC should be an easy affair through them. you will carry the passports in person during the application and even if they wish to retain for stamping the issue of PCC, it should be OK as the process is withing 3 working days.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

*PCC from Indian Consulate, Chicago*

Has anyone applied for PCC from Indian consulate anywhere in the US ?

How long does it usually take ? I am just wondering if you have to submit the passport if it is going to take a long time. ( it says you should )

JJT


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I got it from Indian Embassy NYC, Although they mention 2-4 weeks, I got it same day in 2 hours. 



josephjt said:


> Has anyone applied for PCC from Indian consulate anywhere in the US ?
> 
> How long does it usually take ? I am just wondering if you have to submit the passport if it is going to take a long time. ( it says you should )
> 
> JJT


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

vovon said:


> I applied to Indian embassy in singapore and got the certificate in 4 days without any problems.
> VOVON


Friend,

Today, I went to Indian embassy to apply for my Indian PCC. But they are requesting for PCC Requistion Letter from Australian embassy on Australian embassy letter head. I don't have that letter. I have only letter requesting for Singapore PCC. 

How did you apply? Any help would be appriciated.

Thanks.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Indian PCC needed, but consulate is unable to issue it.*

Hey guys,

This is my first post here in expatforum.

My name is Amit, I am from a little island in the Caribbean, Grenada.

Throughout my life I have lived in Grenada with an exception of one year in India. 

I did my year 10th in India due to passage of Hurricane Ivan which struck Grenada around September 2004. 

Because of this, our high school was in a complete mess, and I have decided to go to India for one year to complete my High School; which I did in 2005 till 2006.

I stayed there using a PIO card, I am allowed to study under that visa, and a seperate allocated visa for studying is not required.

This is what they said:

"We wish to inform you that; as per the latest update from the deparment concerned, PCC applications will be only accepted, if applicant had been lived, worked in India or travelled to India within last 5 years from the date of application. Anyone who has lived, worked in India or travelled to India before 5 years will not be able to apply for PCC."

What should I do? Contact immigration for this? ask them if I still need it?

Please advise. 

Thank you,
Amit

My understanding is that I am required to provide a Police Clearance for any countries I have spent more than a year in for a Permanent Residency. I got one from my home country but cannot seem to get one in an Indian consulate here.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

amitnm1991 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first post here in expatforum.
> 
> ...


i think you should contact DIBP...
did indian consulate give you any written document stating ur PCC issue...if yes, send it to your CO and explain her...but before that call to DIBP once..


----------

